# Walmart Shortening



## ilovesoap2 (Feb 24, 2014)

I was considering using the Great Value shortening from Walmart but could not find the ingredient list on the container.  I've read here that a few people like it because it's a blend of palm/tallow.  

I'm wondering why there isn't a list so we know how much of what is in there.  I'm linking where a Soaper is asking the Walmart folks and they
don't know either, saying only that different people make it for them.  They did say though that it has the bht? bha?

I'm wondering how long you all have been using it and if it's performance has been consistent? TIA.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Great-Value-Shortening-42-oz/10451501#Ingredients


----------



## lsg (Feb 24, 2014)

Are you referring to the all vegetable shortening or the shortening with tallow?  Go to the Walmart website and type in Great Value shortening.  Click on the one you are referring to.  There is an ingredient tab listed under the product.

http://www.walmart.com/search/searc...rtening&ic=16_0&Find=Find&search_constraint=0


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Feb 24, 2014)

How can they even sell it without the ingredient list on the label?


----------



## ilovesoap2 (Feb 24, 2014)

Sorry, I forgot to place the link in my original post and I just fixed it.



FlybyStardancer said:


> How can they even sell it without the ingredient list on the label?



I was surprised to say the least. I was turning that container every which way and nothing. Then I got home and figure I would look it up on their site and disappointed to see it's not here either.


----------



## MagicalMysterySoap (Feb 25, 2014)

I use it and love it.  So far it hasn't given me any problems.  The ingredients are listed in the link you provided: Beef Tallow, Palm Oil, Vegetable Mono- And Diglycerides, BHA, Propyl Gallate And Citric Acid Added To Protect Flavor, Dimethylpolysiloxane, An Anti-Foaming Agent Added.


----------



## ilovesoap2 (Feb 25, 2014)

Well I'll be darn!
That is a miracle because it was not there last night 
Oh gosh..thank you MagicalMysterySoap


----------



## Ruthie (Feb 25, 2014)

I love making soap with this!   It is a big part of one of my favorite recipes.


----------



## ilovesoap2 (Feb 25, 2014)

^^^
Probably thanks to that Anti-Foaming agent?
The ****z the put in our foods


----------



## soapballs (Feb 28, 2014)

BHA (butylated hydroxyanisole) & BHT (butylated hydroxytoluene) Two closely related chemicals, BHA and BHT are added to foods containing fats and oils. They also are a cariogenic! I would not put that on my skin or eat anything with that used in it ever :thumbdown: 

Sorry to have to be the meanie that says that but I am very against things that are sneaked in to our foods and the general public is not aware of it and its harm.

BHA & BHT are widely used as preservatives, stabilizers and antioxidants. BHA is known to cause cancer in humans. Both BHA and BHT are toxic to the liver and kidneys. BHT may react with other ingested substances to cause the formation of carcinogens. BHT is banned in England. <----C&P from http://www.healthyeatingadvisor.com/9cancer-causingchemicals.html


----------



## MagicalMysterySoap (Feb 28, 2014)

Everything causes cancer nowadays.


----------



## ilovesoap2 (Feb 28, 2014)

I hear you Misty.
I've been trying very hard to eat clean but it it so hard sometimes.
If it's not one thing it's another.


----------



## Ruthie (Mar 1, 2014)

soapballs said:


> BHA (butylated hydroxyanisole) & BHT (butylated hydroxytoluene) Two closely related chemicals, BHA and BHT are added to foods containing fats and oils. They also are a cariogenic! I would not put that on my skin or eat anything with that used in it ever :thumbdown:
> 
> Sorry to have to be the meanie that says that but I am very against things that are sneaked in to our foods and the general public is not aware of it and its harm.



Misty, though I agree that they are problematic, I must disagree with your wording.  They are not sneaked in.  They are clearly on the label.  I would not even make a point of that, but my DF who has 2 children on the Autism spectrum recently attended a workshop and learned about many, many things that are in our food that are not required to be on the label, and the vast majority of them are petroleum derivatives!  Did you know that WHOLE milk is the only milk without these chemicals?  And PLAIN Cheerios are the only safe cereal to eat?  These things are ruining children's lives and the general public does not even know they are there!  OK, off my soapbox!


----------



## new12soap (Mar 1, 2014)

soapballs said:


> BHA (butylated hydroxyanisole) & BHT (butylated hydroxytoluene) Two closely related chemicals, BHA and BHT are added to foods containing fats and oils. They also are a cariogenic! I would not put that on my skin or eat anything with that used in it ever :thumbdown:
> 
> Sorry to have to be the meanie that says that but I am very against things that are sneaked in to our foods and the general public is not aware of it and its harm.
> 
> BHA & BHT are widely used as preservatives, stabilizers and antioxidants. BHA is known to cause cancer in humans. Both BHA and BHT are toxic to the liver and kidneys. BHT may react with other ingested substances to cause the formation of carcinogens. BHT is banned in England. <----C&P from http://www.healthyeatingadvisor.com/9cancer-causingchemicals.html


 
That isn't quite accurate. BHA is _anticipated_ to be carcinogenic, based on tests on rats. Rats that were fed MASSIVE doses did contract cancer, but only in the forestomach, an organ humans do not have. The only study involving humans indicated a ZERO increased risk of stomach or any other type of cancer from normal amounts of BHA and BHT. So, no, there is no evidence at all that they cause cancer in humans. It is still GRAS in normal exposure amounts.

On the other hand, both BHA and BHT are powerful antioxidants, which is part of what makes them great in soap and why they are used in foods and so many other products. AND evidence suggests that the antioxidant properties they provide may actually _protect_ humans from other known carcinogens.

If you don't like it or are worried about it then by all means do not use it, I am not saying anyone should or shouldn't. All I am saying is there are a LOT of websites that scream "This is toxic! This is carcinogenic! This is poisonous!" and the "facts" they present may or may not be true or skewed or misleading.

JM2C


----------



## Marilyna (Mar 1, 2014)

I use all brands of meat-fat based shortenings in my soap.  They all work beautifully.  

 On another forum, someone posted that they spoke with Walmart and learned that it is 98% tallow.  I know others have checked on other brands and they all seem to be between 96-98% tallow.  

 Makes lovely soap and the BHA & BHT do help prevent dos in soap. 

 But some of the brands say they are made with a combination of lard and tallow.  Also lovely soap.


----------



## Dennis (Mar 1, 2014)

Everything causes cancer in rats in California.  Stay away from there, don't be a rat and the odds are in your favor.


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Mar 1, 2014)

new12soap said:


> If you don't like it or are worried about it then by all means do not use it, I am not saying anyone should or shouldn't. All I am saying is there are a LOT of websites that scream "This is toxic! This is carcinogenic! This is poisonous!" and the "facts" they present may or may not be true or skewed or misleading.



Very much this! It's the same thing with borax. Extreme amounts of it caused lung cancer in rats that was not present in studies of other small mammals, when it's known that rats are unusually susceptible to lung cancers in such studies. And that was the entire basis for banning it in Europe.



Dennis said:


> Everything causes cancer in rats in California.  Stay away from there, don't be a rat and the odds are in your favor.



Oh yes! There must be something in the atmosphere here that causes cancer everywhere! Must be all the celebrities and openly eccentric people.


----------



## soapballs (Mar 3, 2014)

Ruthie said:


> Misty, though I agree that they are problematic, I must disagree with your wording. They are not sneaked in. They are clearly on the label. I would not even make a point of that, but my DF who has 2 children on the Autism spectrum recently attended a workshop and learned about many, many things that are in our food that are not required to be on the label, and the vast majority of them are petroleum derivatives! Did you know that WHOLE milk is the only milk without these chemicals? And PLAIN Cheerios are the only safe cereal to eat? These things are ruining children's lives and the general public does not even know they are there! OK, off my soapbox!


 
I was using some sarcastic humor when I said they are sneaking it in.  My oldest son is actually Autistic.  Sorry I am also a hippie at heart...and quite the tree hugger so take it with a grain of salt I guess.


----------



## soapballs (Mar 4, 2014)

lol I will try to not be reincarnated into a Rat that lives in Cal.  ha ha! But seriously though I do think Cal is great about all being on the up and up about Cancer and listing warnings on things.  I assume its overwhelming and a big joke for people that see it daily.  I think it would get old and a pain to met the selling requirment there for lots of products- unsoap related I need to ask my friends that live in Cal their thoughts on that someday maybe.  

Anyways I did not mean to stir up anything.  I speak too bluntly at times and I come off differently than I intend to.   While I am very outspoken and open i am on the assertive personality and at the same time have a lot of humor and well I guess I will try to not speak so much until you all get to know me a bit better.  Simmer down y'all and I know I eat and use things that can cause cancer too I am not perfect.  But I also am very nature driven. I always have been since I could remember.  I remember learning about the endangered animals in like 2 grade and still feel as bad for them as I did then!  Each of you have I am sure one issue that you all take to heart.  You found mine.


----------



## Essential Bliss (Jun 13, 2022)

Marilyna said:


> I use all brands of meat-fat based shortenings in my soap.  They all work beautifully.
> 
> On another forum, someone posted that they spoke with Walmart and learned that it is 98% tallow.  I know others have checked on other brands and they all seem to be between 96-98% tallow.
> 
> ...


 what % do you add gv shortening tallow/lard to your soaps and which listing do you select on a lye calculator?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jun 14, 2022)

Essential Bliss said:


> what % do you add gv shortening tallow/lard to your soaps and which listing do you select on a lye calculator?


_*SoapCalc*_ has it on their list of oils.







The % you use is totally up to you. If you don't have a standard recipe, sub it for the palm oil in the *Basic Trinity of Oils* formula or use it as the main ingredient with some Coconut or PKO or a combo plus 5% castor.

Be sure to post pics in the *Photo Gallery*. Pleeeeeease and Thank You!


----------



## Relle (Jun 14, 2022)

Essential Bliss said:


> what % do you add gv shortening tallow/lard to your soaps and which listing do you select on a lye calculator?


Marilyna has not been here in 5 yrs.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jun 14, 2022)

Relle said:


> Marilyna has not been here in 5 yrs.


@Essential Bliss What @Relle is saying is that you won't get an answer from the OP (Orignal Poster).

To clarify:

It is okay to add to the discussion (aka "*necroposting*") as long as the thread is open and your question or comment is on topic. Which in this case it is. You're fine. 

For future reference, pay attention to the subject in the Title Box. For older threads like this one, it's best to check the date of the previous post before posting.

If you change subjects, (aka *Hijack a thread*) or have more questions or need more help, it's best to start a new thread in the appropriate Forum.


----------

